# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Κακαρίκια Αναπαραγωγή

## uerofighter

Καλησπέρα σε όλους εχω ενα ζευγάρι κακαρίκια εδω και ένα μήνα τους  έχω τοποθετήσει φωλιά τις  τελυταιές 10 μέρες ζευγαρώνουν και επίσης εχως παρατηρήσει πως το  αρσενικό ταίζει στο στόμα το θυληκό.Το θυληκό χθές γέννησε το πρώτο αυγό αυτό που με ανησυχέι ειναι πως ολο το βράδυ κοιμήθηκε εξω απο τη φωλιά δεν έπρεπε να είχε αρχήσει να κλωσάει?Επισης οταν πηγαίνει στη φωλία της τοποθετει μόνη της το αυγό στην ακρή και κάθεται.

----------


## Efthimis98

Έκανες διατροφική προετοιμασία; 
Είναι απολύτως φυσιολογική η συμπεριφορά της, συνήθως κλωσάν από το 3-4 αυγό ...

----------


## uerofighter

Να σου πώ την αλήθεια δεν έκανα καλή διατροφική προετοιμασία,τώρα προσπαθώ να διορθωσω τα πράγματα με αυγοτροφή,φρούτα και λαχανικάελπιζω να μην ειναι αργά.Επίσης δίνω πολυ βλαση στην καθαριότητα του κλουβιόυ.

----------


## uerofighter



----------


## Efthimis98

Δώσε όσα περισσότερα μπορείς από εδώ :
Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι

Επίσης, στο κλουβί θα πρέπει πάντα να υπάρχει Σουπιοκόκκαλο ... για την φυσική παροχή ασβεστίου και άλλων ιχνοστοιχείων!  :Happy: 
Αλλιώς κάποιο σκεύασμα κάνει την δουλειά του....  :winky:

----------


## uerofighter



----------


## Efthimis98

Και δες εδώ για σουπιοκόκκαλο ...  :winky: 

*Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!*

----------


## Efthimis98

Ααα, να σε ρωτήσω κάτι γιατί τα έχεις μέσα στο σπίτι , τα βλέπει απευθείας φυσικό φως χωρίς να φιλτράρεται από το τζάμι; 
Αν όχι θα πρέπει να πάρεις αναγκαστικά βιταμίνη από πετ σοπ D3 ή συνήθως οι σταγόνες ασβεστίου την έχουν μέσα ( δες τι λέει το σκεύασμα ) γιατί χωρίς την βD3 δεν μπορεί να απορροφηθεί το ασβέστιο το οποίο είναι αναγκαίο για να μην πάθει κάποια διαταραχή το θηλυκό όπως δυστοκία :

*ΔΥΣΤΟΚΙΑ ένας κίνδυνος στη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής*

----------


## uerofighter

τα έχω εντώς σπιτιού φυσικό φως φιλτράρεται απο τζάμι.Δεν ήξερα οτι παίζει ρόλο αν το φως φιλτράρεται.Τα έχω μέσα γιατι οι εξωτερικές θερμοκρασιές το βράδυ αγγίζουν το 0,και δεν νομίζω οτι είναι ανεχτές.
Θα πάω να τώρα σε κάνα ψαράδικο να βρώ σουπιοκόκολα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ααα, θα πρέπει να περάσουν μία (1) διεργασία αν δεν είναι έτοιμα από πετ σοπ ... δες πως έκανα ένα κουτί ολόκληρο και θα έχω για χρόνια!  :Happy: 

Καλά έκανες και τα έβαλες μέσα, αλλά αφού το φως φιλτράρεται θα πρέπει να αγοράσεις ένα σκεύασμα με βιτ.D3 από το pet shop. Ξέρω ότι οι εποχές είναι δύσκολες, αλλά πίστεψε με αλλιώς μην περιμένεις αποτελέσματα χωρίς D3 ... 
Ένας φίλος μου, είχε ζεμπράκια και αναρωτιόμασταν γιατί τα μικρά πέθαιναν χωρίς κάποια αιτία ( αύξηση και απότομη μείωση π.χ της θερμοκρασίας, κοντά σε καλοριφέρ με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει υγρασία και οι νεοσσοί να κολλάν στα τοιχώματα των αυγών κ.τ.λ ) στα τελευταία στάδια της εκκόλαψης, και όταν άνοιγε τα αυγά έβλεπε πεθαμένα μέσα στο αυγό μικρά σχηματισμένα όμως... γι' αυτό πάρε, δεν ξέρω αν προλάβεις κάτι πριν έρθουν τα υπόλοιπα αυγά, γιατί αλλιώς πήγαινε σε άλλη γέννα μετά από την γέννηση του τελευταίου αυγού, αφού πρώτα θα περιμένεις 7 μέρες για να κάνεις (2) ωοσκόπηση για να δεις μπας και υπάρχει κάποιος νεοσσός ...  :winky: 

(1) Σουπιοκόκκαλα προετοιμασία 
(2) Ωοσκόπηση σε παραδείσια πουλιά ( ισχύει για όλα τα πουλιά! )

----------


## Efthimis98

Δες και αυτό, λέει πολλά πράγματα... και λύσεις για παροχή της βιτ.D3!
Παροχή βιταμίνης d3 σε εσωτερική εκτροφή

----------


## uerofighter

Λοιπόν σήμερα θα κάνω οτι μου έιπες ακόμα είμαστε στο ένα αυγό.Το οποίο το έχει κάνει χθές.Πηγαίνει συνέχεια στη φωλιά ακομα ομως δέυτερο δεν έχει γίνει αυγό,περιμένω....Απο οσο ξέρω μπορεί να κάνει μεχρι 6 αυγά,για να δω αν ειναι γόνιμα πρέπει να περάσουν καποιες μέρες ετσι δεν έιναι?

----------


## Efthimis98

> για να δω αν ειναι γόνιμα πρέπει να περάσουν καποιες μέρες ετσι δεν έιναι?


Αν δεις στα προηγούμενα ποστ μου το αναφέρω όπως και το άρθρο ... αν πατήσεις στα μπλε γράμματα θα σε πάει σε κάποιο αντίστοιχο άρθρο ! Διάβασε τα, είναι πολύ βοηθητικά!  :Happy: 
Μην ανησυχείς, λογικά αύριο το πρωί θα έρθει και το επόμενο... ! Όλα είναι φυσιολογικά, αα και μην τα ενοχλείς καθόλου, μία φορά να πηγαίνεις κατά τις δέκα, ή τέλος πάντων όταν βγαίνει η θηλυκή -αν, αλλιώς δεν την σηκώνεις ή βγάζεις έξω από την φωλιά με την "βία"- , και επίσης ΔΕΝ μετακινείς το κλουβί -ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ- και δεν αλλάζεις θέσεις πατήθρες, φωλιές, ή οτιδήποτε.... καθάρισε μία τελευταία φορά, και μετά όταν βγουν οι νεοσσοί και αρχίσουν να βγάζουν αγκαθάκια, δηλ. το καλάμι από το φτερό...  :winky:

----------


## uerofighter

Λoιπόν έβαλα 2 σουπιοκόκαλα στο κλουβί,καθώς και ετροιψα επίσης πλάκα ασβεστιου μεσα στις θήκες του φαγητού.Αγόρασα d3 οπως μου πρότεινες πηρα ταμπερλιν d3.
Ηδη το αρσενικό εχει αρχήσει να τα μασουλά με μανία.Οσο για το ταμπερλιν περιμένω να διαβάσω τις οδηγίες προφάνως μπαινει στο νερό.

----------


## Gardelius

> Οσο για το ταμπερλιν περιμένω να διαβάσω τις οδηγίες προφάνως μπαινει στο νερό.


Μάκη αυτός ο Πινάκας θα σε βοηθήσει...

----------


## uerofighter

ετοιμο και το νεράκι με το tabernil.Αφησα μια ποτίστρα στο κλουβί για να είμαι σίγουρος τι γίνεται.Δυστυχώς δευτερο αυγό ακόμα τίποτα
.Επισης παρατήρησα οταν το θυλήκο βγήκε απο τη φωλιά ξαναζευγάρωσαν πάλι δυο φορές.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραία... τώρα μόνο περιμένουμε και βλέπουμε!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Δες αν θα πίνουν νερό βλέποντας την στάθμη του νερού ή παρατηρώντας τα από μακρυά, κυρίως το θηλυκό !  :Happy:

----------


## uerofighter

Ακόμα ενω εχουν περάσει 48 ωρες απο το πρώτο αυγό δεν είχα δυστυχώς δευτερο.Το θυληκό περνάει το μεγαλυτερο μέρος της ημέρας στην φωλιά χωρίς να κλωσάει το μοναδικο της αυγό.  :sad:

----------


## Efthimis98

Λογικά αύριο το πρωί θα το δεις... αν έχει έρθει! Αν δεν έχει έρθει αυτό είναι θετικό πάλι... γιατί πετάς το αυγό, βγάζεις φωλιά κάνεις για κάποιο καιρό διατροφική προετοιμασία και μόλις δεις έντονα ζευγαρώματα και το θηλυκό τέλος πάντων έτοιμο βάζεις φωλιά και συνεχίζεις την διατροφή... 
Μην ανησυχείς με τα σωστά βήματα θα τα πας super...  :winky:

----------


## uerofighter

τι να πω απογοητευτηκα εν μέρη.Θα περιμένω μέχρι αυριο και μετα θα αφερέσω τη φωλιά.Και θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω προς ανοιξηκαλυτερα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην απογοητεύεσαι... δεν υπάρχει λόγος! Έχεις πόσα χρόνια μπροστά σου... και να είσαι σίγουρος πως θα γεμίσεις μικρά κακαρικάκια. Εγώ προσωπικά θα πρότεινα αφού έχεις βιταμίνες ασβεστίου να έκανες μία δοκιμή ακόμη με 1 μήνα διατροφική προετοιμασία και αν δεν πάει καλά η αναπαραγωγή τότε ξαναδοκιμάζεις την Άνοιξη αφού το θηλυκό δεν θα είναι κουρασμένο μιας και "επιτρέπεται" έως και 3εις γέννες το χρόνο, πόσο μάλλον αποτυχημένο με στην πρώτη -ίσως- ένα αυγό...  :winky:

----------


## uerofighter

καλημέρα εχω δευτεροοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  οοο αυγο στη φωλιά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!

----------


## vasilakis13

Αντε με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα!!!! ελπιζω να ειναι ενσπορα!!!

----------


## uerofighter



----------


## uerofighter

αντε να δόυμε αν θα έχουμε αλλο αυγό αυριο παντως οπως φενεται και απο την φωτογραφια δεν έχει αρχήσει να κλωσάει τα τοπεθετέι στην άκρη της φωλιάς,και καθεται με τις ώρες μέσα.

----------


## johnakos32

Καλησπέρα με το καλο να βγουνε τα αυγουλακια σου, όμως υπόστρωμα στην φωλια δεν εβαλες? καλο θα ηταν να ειχες βαλει κατι για να μην γλυστρανε οι νεοσοι σου όταν με το καλο βγουν και στραβωσουν τα ποδια τους.

----------


## uerofighter

Ακόμα είμαστε στα δύο αυγά η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξής εχουν περάσει 5μέρες απο τη γεννηση του πρώτου αυγού ακόμα και αν αυτο ηταν γόνιμο απο την στιγμή που δεν το έχει κλωσήσει το θυλήκο και έχουν περάσει τοσες μέρες δεν θα έχει <<χαλάσει>>.

----------


## vasilakis13

αν δεν αρχίσει να το κλωσσάει δεν χαλάει απ ότι ξέρω.Ίσα ίσα, δεν κλωσσάνε από το πρώτο αυγό αλλά συνήθως απο 2ο-3ο για να μην έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά οι νεοσσοί όταν εκκολαφθούν  :winky:  . Από την στιγμή που θα αρχίσει να κλωσσάει μόλις περάσει μια βδομάδα μπορείς να κάνεις ωοσκόπηση σύμφωνα με αυτό το άρθρο Οδηγός Ωοσκόπησης για να σου φύγει η αγωνία αν είναι γόνιμα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μάκη, δεν θα έχει χαλάσει γιατί απλά δεν το έχουν κλωσήσει... το αυγό θα "χαλούσε" ή μάλλον θα έπαυε ο σχηματισμός του νεοσσού μέσα σε αυτό αν οι γονείς το κλωσούσαν για 2-3 μέρες και μετά σταματούσαν για κάποια μέρα... ! Πολλές φορές βέβαια θα δεις οι γονείς να μην το κλωσάν για κάποιες ώρες ή να κοιμούνται εκτός φωλιάς. Αυτό συμβαίνει διότι οι γονείς ξέρουν την κατάλληλη θερμοκρασία που πρέπει να έχει το αυγό, και όταν έχει ζέστη για να μην σκάσει το αυγό, σηκώνονται... ξέρουν αυτοί, μην ανησυχήσεις!  :Happy: 
Λογικά αύριο θα έχεις το επόμενο αυγό, μην στεναχωριέσαι, μην αγχώνεσαι και μην τα "ενοχλείς" συνέχεια... ακόμη και η συνεχής παρουσίαση αποτελεί ενόχληση. 

Όπως είπε και ο Βασίλης, θα αρχίσει να κλωσάει από το 3ο ή και 4ο αυγό, είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό, και τους έχεις μείνει από την φύση ακόμη!  :winky:

----------


## uerofighter

συγνώμη που ρωτάω συνέχεια απλά ανησυχώ.Χθές είχα και το τρίτο αυγό!Σήμερα καθάρησα την φωλία και έβαλα υπόστρωμα (χρησιμοποίησα φύλλα καρύδας)

----------


## mitsman

Η ερωτηση ποια ειναι???? το συγκεκριμένο υποστρωμα ποιος στο ειπε?

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην χρησιμοποιείς ίνες κοκοφοίνικα για παπαγάλους. Μόνο τα lovebirds από όσο γνωρίζω στρώνουν την φωλιά. Καλό θα ήταν να βάλεις μέσα ροκανίδι-πριονίδι, αυτό που είναι για τρωκτικά!  :Happy: 
Μην καθαρίζεις την φωλιά τώρα που έχει αυγά, μπορεί να αγχωθεί και να παρατήσει τα αυγά. Τώρα θα την καθαρίσεις όταν οι νεοσσοί βγουν και μεγαλώσουν τόσο ώστε να βγάζουν τα "αγκαθάκια", τα πρώτα καλάμια των φτερών τους...

----------


## uerofighter

μου το έδωσαν απο το petshop πουείχα αγοράσει τα κακαρίκια.Απλά η ερωτηση μου ειναι πως δεν έιχα ξανακούσει για την χρησημοποιησηση του ως υπόστρωμα.Τώρα το τοπεθέτησα οπότε λεω να το αφήσω.Επισης βλέπω μια περίεργη συμπεριφορα απο το θηληκο μπαινει μέσα στις ταιστρες και κανει σαν να κανει μπάνιο μεσα σε αυτες....

----------


## uerofighter



----------


## Anestisko

η θηλυκια σου προφανως θελει να κανει μπανιο.... καθως στην περίοδο του κλωσσήματος θα πρέπει να προσφέρουμε μία πηγή υγρασίας στους γονείς, έτσι ώστε να διατηρούνται τα επίπεδα υγρασίας στα αυγά. 
   οποτε τοποθετησε ενα μπολακι με νερο στον πατο του κλουβιου......

----------


## uerofighter

ευχαριστώ πολύ σε όλα τα παιδιά η βοηθεια σας ειναι παρπάνω και απο πολύτιμη.¨Εβαλα ενα μπολάκι με νερό και το αρσενικό δεν βγαίνει απο μέσα,δεν ήξερα πως τους αρέσει τοσο πολύ το νέροκαι το μπάνιο.Το θυληκό δεν έχει παει ακόμα

----------


## uerofighter

Μπανάκι μανάκι!!!

----------


## uerofighter

καλημέρα!Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλα το θυληκό απο τοτέ που ολοκλήρωσε τη γέννα με τα αυγά (εχει κάνει 3)Πλεον πηγαίνει ελάχιστα στη φωλιά,το περισσοτερο χρόνο τον περνάει εκτώς,κάνοντας μπάνιο και τρώγοντας.Δεν βλέπω καμία διάθεση να κλωσίσει. :sad:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην αγχώνεσαι. Τα πουλιά ξέρουν. Το αρσενικό είναι μέσα συνέχεια; 
Αν όχι, χθες ήρθε το 3ο αυγό; Αν ναι, μην στεναχωριέσαι άσκοπα. Ίσως να έρθει και άλλο αύριο. Είναι ανάλογα όμως και με το πουλί. Άλλα ξεκινάν από το 2ο και το 3ο και άλλα από το τελευταίο αυγό. Είναι κυρίως στην ιδιοσυγκρασία του πουλιού. Αλλά σαν "κανόνας" ( αν και δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν κανόνες σε τέτοια θέματα αλλά περιπτώσεις ) τα πουλιά κλωσούν από το 2ο - 3ο αυγό. 
Ίσως να είναι η πρώτη γέννα των πουλιών ( που λογικά θα είναι νομίζω, έτσι μας είχες πει ) και να μην ξέρουν την να κάνουν, ή να κάνουν κάτι λάθος. Συνήθως όμως μετά από 1-2 αποτυχημένες γέννες, αρχίζουν και μπαίνουν στο νόημα και καταλαβαίνουν τι πρέπει να κάνουν.

----------


## uerofighter

ευθύμη ειναι η πρώτη γέννα.Το τελευταιο αυγο (τρίτο) ήρθε πριν 3 μέρες.Επίσης με ρωτάς για το αρσενικό αν ειναι μέσα προφανώς εννοείσ μέσα στην φωλιά?Αν εννοέις αυτό το αρσενικό απο τότε που έχω βάλει την φωλιά ποτέ δεν έχει μπέι μέσα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Αα, λοιπόν, δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε κάτι περισσότερο ... απλά περιμένουμε και μας ενημερώνεις. Μην τα ενοχλείς καθόλου και μην κάθεσαι από πάνω τους όλη μέρα... οκ;  :winky: 
Αν δούμε ότι το θηλυκό τα έχει παρατήσει αυτό που κάνεις είναι αυτό που σου πρότεινα σε προηγούμενο ποστ, αφαίρεση φωλιάς, διατροφική προετοιμασία και έπειτα αναπαραγωγή...  :Happy:

----------


## uerofighter

όλα καλά τελικά το θυληκό άρχησε να κλωσάει τα αυγουλάκια του κανονικά.Στο πάτο της φωλιάς εχω τοποθετήσει μια στρώση απο ροκανίδι.
Πλέον βγαίνει ελάχιστα απο τη φωλιά της 2,3 λεπτά και μετά πάλι μέσα.Τώρα περιμένω να συμπληρωθούν καποιες μέρες να κάνω Ωοσκόπηση στα αυγά ελπίζω καποιο απο τα τρία να είναι γόνιμο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραία αφού άρχισε να κλωσάει όλα είναι μία χαρά. Το ροκανίδι δεν το βάζεις στον πάτο του κλουβιού αλλά μέσα στην φωλιά. Δεν πειράζει μην το αλλάξεις τώρα, άσε να βγουν οι νεοσσοί και μετά. Απλά με το ροκανίδι μειώνεται ο κίνδυνος να έχουν τα μικρά splay legs καθώς και να είναι ποιο προστατευμένα τα αυγά από τον ξύλινο πάτο της φωλιάς!  :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

Κακαρικια!!! Αχχ τι μου θυμισες τρ! Χαχα ροζελες Ευθυμη θυμάσαι? Αντε , να σουζ ησουν και ολα να πανε καλα ευχομαι!

----------


## uerofighter

Σήμερα παιδία μετά απο 3 μέρες είχα 4αυγό!!!!Περίεργο δεν έινα αυτό?

----------


## johnakos32

Το να σου κανει αυγο με διαφορα αρκετων ημερων αν ξερω καλα απο τα καναρινια θα ειναι μαλλον ασπορο.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

οχι, δεν ειναι περιεργο. μπορει να καθυστερησουν και 3 μερες για το επομενο αυγο. δεν υπαρχει καποιο στανταρ, απλα το πιο συνηθισμενο ειναι να γεννανε μερα παρα μερα.

----------


## Sophie

Με το καλό να σκάσουν τα αυγουλάκια!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Happy:

----------


## δημητρα

με το καλο να βγουν τα μικρα σου, αλλα μια συμβουλη, μην τα ενοχλεις. αστα ξερουν πολυ καλα τι θα κανουν. τωρα για την επομενη φορα δυο πραγματα. 
1) σωστη διατροφικη προετοιμασια
2)σωστο υποστρωμα 
να τα προσεχεις και γενικα να τους μιλας ,ειναι πολυ κοινωνικα. 
μην ανχωνεσαι πουλακια θα δεις απλα να αγαπας κ να προσεχεις το πανεμορφο ζευγαρακι σου.

----------


## uerofighter

Παιδιά τραγικά νέα ΘΕΛΩ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ
Απο άγνωστη αιτία πέθανε σήμερα το αρσενικό μου κακαρίκι,μόλις το έβγαλα απο το κλουβί νεκρό.(Παρατήρησα στα ρουθούνια του κατι σαν μίξες)Αν αυτό λέει κατι μπορώ να κανω upload καποια φωτογραφία
Ολα έγιναν απόλυτα ξαφνικά απλα το είδα καπως αδιαθετο απο το απογευμα και μετά ενω το μεσημέρι ηταν μέσα στην καλή χαρά έκανε το μπάνιο του έτρωγε κανονικά.
ΤΩΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ?
Σταματάω τη διαδικασία αναπαραγωγης και πετάω τα αυγά?Και μετά αγοράζω καποιο αρσενικό?Το αφήνω?ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα...  :sad: 
Βάλε μας τις φωτό για να δούμε τι έχει το πουλί, αν μπορούμε βέβαια. Άσε το θηλυκό όπως έχει. Έλεγξε το αν έχει και αυτό βλέννα ή κάτι αφύσικο -π.χ συμπεριφορά κτλ- ... ! Αν είναι καλά θα μπορέσει να συνεχίσει. Αν βγουν νεοσσοί και μεγαλώσουν λίγο μπορείς να τα ταίζεις εσύ στο χέρι αλλά μέχρι τότε βλέπουμε....

----------


## uerofighter



----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!!! Μακη. 

Ανοιξε το στομα του αρσενικου και κοιτα το μετα για τιποτα λευκοκιτρινα στιγματα, εκτος του φυσιολογικου ροδαλου του χρωματος. 

Ανεβασε μια φωτογραφια, ακριβως οπως στην φωτογραφια παρακατω .. μπας και καταλαβουμε απο τι εφυγε. 



Την φωλια δεν την πειραζεις, εαν δεν εχει αναστατωθει πολυ! η θηλυκια .. ολα θα πανε καλα στην γεννα. 

Στο ταισμα των νεοσσων ισως και να χρειαστει να βοηθησεις.

----------


## uerofighter

Uploaded with ImageShack.us.

Δεν είδα κάποια στίγματα.

----------


## douriakos

Βαλε και απο την κοιλια....

----------


## uerofighter

Δυστυχώς δεν το έχω πλέον ήταν αρκετό για μένα η όλη φάση.
Πήγα στο petshop σήμερα τους ενημέρωσα και ο υπέθυνος μου έιπε οτι το ποιο πιθάνο ειναι να έγινε λόγω κούρασης.(τάισμα θυληκού)Είτε κρύωσε απο την μπανιέρα που
τους έβαλα προσφάτως,καθότι διατροφικά δεν έιχα κανει καποια αλλαγή προς το χειρότερο ισα ισα αυγοτροφή-ταμπερλίν βιταμίνη-κοκαλο σουπίας (*τροφη με αποξηραμένα φρούτα* αυτο ηταν και η τελευταια προσθήκη στην διατροφή τους)

----------


## xrisam

Κρίμα το πουλακι, έτσι ξαφνικά. Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά με την θυληκιά σου.

----------


## uerofighter

θέλω να κάνω ωοσκόπηση αλλα η τοθυληκό δεν με αφήνει να πλησιάσω ουτε για πλάκα.Δεν θέλω να την έχω να κλοσάει τα αυγά άδικα ελπίζω τουλάχοστον κάποιο η κάποια να ειναι γόνιμα.

----------


## vasilakis13

Θα πρέπει να περιμένεις πότε θα βγει από τη φωλιά για να κάνεις ωοσκόπηση. Μπορείς να ανοίξεις λίγο το καπάκι της φωλιάς για να προσπαθήσεις να την βγάλεις αλλά είναι αναστατωμένη τώρα και θα σου πρότεινα να μη την πιέσεις, αν την πιάσεις έξω από τη φωλιά καλώς αλλιώς άστην να τα κλωσήσει.

----------


## Efthimis98

Άσε την να κλωσήσει, μην την βγάλεις εσύ και την αγχώσεις. Μόλις βγει για να φάει μόνη της τότε πας εκεί και με ένα φακό επί τόπου τα βλέπεις... !! Μην τα βγάλεις... η φωλιά είναι αρκετά σκοτεινή...  :winky:

----------


## uerofighter

Σήμερα έκανα ωοσκόπηση σε 2 απο τα 8 αυγά που έχω συνολικά και στα δυο είδα κοκκινες βλέβες μέσα και μια μαύρη μικρή κουκίδα.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## douriakos

ποσο ημερων ειναι?

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι ένσπορα... περίμενε όμως να τα κάνεις όλα μαζί σε μερικές μέρες, όχι κάθε μέρα...  :winky:

----------


## δημητρα

ενσπορα, μην την ενοχλεις. υπομονη. μετρα μερες ωστε να υπολογισεις να εχεις μπολικη τροφη για ταισει τα μικρα.

----------


## uerofighter

σήμερα που το θυληκό μου βγήκε απο την φωλιά παρατήρησα οτι κατά μήκος της κοιλιάς του έχει χάσει πάρα πολλά απο τα πούπουλα του,προφανώς ειναι επειδή κλωσάει?και στο συγκεκριμένο σημέιο ειναι που κλωσαει τα αυγά της?
(ρωτάω γιατι κατα της διαρκεια της αναπαραγωγής πεθανε το αρσενικό μου κακαρίκι χώρις να βρούμε καποια προφανής αιτία)

----------


## Efthimis98

Συνήθως γίνετε αυτό στα πουλιά για να διεξαχθεί καλύτερο το κλώσημα. Τα αυγά έρχονται σε άμεση επαφή με το δέρμα του πουλιού και έτσι ζεσταίνονται πιο εύκολα.... μην ανησυχείς, το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι άφθονη τροφή για να έχει δυνάμεις και καλό είναι όλα να τα βάζεις κοντά στην φωλιά για να μην πηγαινοέρχεται, ειδικά όταν θα έχει νεοσσούς!!  :winky:

----------


## uerofighter

δηλαδή προτέινεις να αλλαξω θέσεις σε ταίστρες θα παω αγοράσω καποιες κρεμάστες να τις βάλω κοντά στην φωλιά καθώσ και νερό

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ αυτό θα έκανα στην θέση σου, δεν νομίζω να επηρεάσει την μάνα...  :Happy:  Τι κρεμάστρες να αγοράσεις;

----------


## uerofighter

εννωουσα κρεμαστές ταίστρες να βάλω εξτρά για φαγητό!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν χρειάζεται έξτρα, απλά να βλέπεις πάντα να υπάρχει φαγητό και μπόλικα, μιας και θα είναι πολλά μικρά όπως το βλέπω. Α, το αυγό είναι ζωτικής σημασίας για τους νεοσσούς, ειδικά τις πρώτες μέρες. Καλό είναι να μην δίνεις φρούτα, λαχανικά και άλλα τέτοια μέχρι να φτάσουν όλοι οι νεοσσοί 7 ημερών τουλάχιστον, καθώς είναι ευάλωτοι σε τυχόν υπολείμματα φυτοφαρμάκων, αλλά και γιατί τις πρώτες μέρες χρειάζονται αυξημένα επίπεδα πρωτεΐνης. 
Το αυγό, θα το αλλάζεις κάθε 4 ώρες με 5, αν δεν έχει φαγωθεί και κατευθείαν θα βάζεις άλλο. Θα το κόβεις στην μέση, για να μην σου χαλάει ολόκληρο στις αυγοθήκες. Το υπόλοιπο στο ψυγείο και όταν το βγάλεις για να το δώσεις το απόγευμα της ίδιας μέρας, αφού το προηγούμενο μισό έχει πεταχτεί καθώς αλλοιώνεται και λειτουργεί ως "δηλητήριο" τόσο για την μάνα όσο και για τα μικρά, μισή ώρα πριν το δώσεις τουλάχιστον. 

Μην το αμελήσεις αυτό για το αυγό, είναι πολύ σημαντικό και πολλά πουλιά χάνονται έτσι ή με παρόμοιο τρόπο. Ίσως χρειαστεί να ταΐσεις και εσύ συμπληρωματικά αν γεννηθούν και τα 6 - 7 δεν θυμάμαι πόσα αυγά είπες, για θύμισε μου...  :winky: 
Βέβαια για συμπληρωματικά ταΐσματα, θα το δούμε στην πορεία, ανάλογα με το πως τα πάει η μάνα... !!  :Happy:

----------


## uerofighter

eυθήμη ειναι 8 αυγά!!είμαι σίγουρος πως τα δύο ειναι γόνιμα για τα άλλα δεν ξέρω.Ευχάριστω για τη συμβούλη για το αυγό(θα το έχω υπόψην) καθώς για όσες έχεις δώσει εώς σήμερα μπορώ να πώ πως είσαι ο δευτερος πατέρας.Εχω διαβάσει για το τάισμα των νεοσσων και εχω δέι κάποια σχετικά βίντεο.16 ιανουαρίου συμπληρωνται 15 μέρες απο την γέννηση του τελευταίου αυγού.Τώρα μαζέυω χρήματα γιατι προφανώς θα χρειαστώ δεύτερο κλουβί γιατι που θα χωρέσουν ολοι αυτοί.... :: Η εκτώς αν βρώ  απο το φόρουμ και του δώσω καποια αν ολα πανε καλά

----------


## Efthimis98

Με το καλό σου εύχομαι να βγουν από το αυγό... !!!  :Happy: 
Πολύ χαίρομαι που όλα πάνε καλά, και είναι πραγματικά χαρά μου να παρακολουθώ και να συμμετέχω σε τέτοια θέματα. Ό,τι και αν χρειαστείς, είμαστε όλοι εδώ για να μας ρωτήσεις!!!  :winky: 

Θα πρέπει να αρχίζεις όντως να μαζεύεις λεφτάκια... γιατί τα μικρά ίσως να είναι πολλά. Αν δεν έχει την οικονομική δυνατότητα να αγοράσεις κλουβί, τότε μπορείς ίσως να ανταλλάξεις και κάποιο μικρό εδώ, με μία ζευγαρώστρα 76.... ή και 90άρα... !  :winky: 

Μακάρι να πάνε όλα κατ' ευχήν ...!!!  :Happy0065:

----------


## uerofighter



----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο!!! Μακη.

----------


## uerofighter

εχω τρελαθέι απο την αγωνία θα γίνω μπαμπάκας!!!!!

----------


## geo_ilion

με το καλο μακη να ερθουν τα μικρα σου

----------


## xrisam

Όλα καλά θα πάνε! :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:

----------


## Efthimis98

Με το καλό να σκάσουν τα αυγουλάκια, άξια μητέρα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Sophie

Χαχαχαχαχαχα! Με το καλό, με το καλό να δεις πολλές πολλές χνουδομπαλίτσες!!!  :Happy:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Efthimis98

Για πες νέα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## uerofighter

ακόμα δεν έχει σκάσει κάποιο αυγό,το θυληκό είναι ευδιάθετο παρόλο που το αρσενικό οπως ξέρεις έχει πέθανει απο άγνωστα αίτια.Το κλώσιμα συνεχίζεται κανονικά βρισκόμαστε στις 20 μέρες αυτο που παρατήρησα ειναι πως κάποια αυγά ειναι πάρα πολυ σκούρα σέ χρώμα σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα.Πιθάνον ειναι και τα γώνιμα ισως.Εχω βάλει εναν φίλο μου να μου κατασκευάσει ενα καινούργιο κλουβί υψος ενος μέτρου πλατος 55 και φάρδος 50.Προσανατολίζομαι αν όλα πανε καλά να δώσω καποια πουλία σε pet shop.και να αγοράσω απο εκεί ενα αρσενικό.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ελπίζω να σκάσουν μικρά .... αλλά όχι και να τα δώσεις σε πετ σοπ ! Θα περνάνε εφιαλτική ζωή, αν δεν το αγοράσει κανένας ευσυνείδητος. Καλύτερα αντάλλαξε με κάποιον .... είτε με τροφές, κλουβιά, παιχνίδια είτε με κάτι άλλο, και αγόρασε ένα αρσενικό... θα είναι καλύτερα.

----------


## douriakos

Μπορεις και να τα πουλησεις  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ του παρέθεσα τι μπορεί να κάνει μέσω φόρουμ, έξω από εδώ κάνει ό,τι θέλει...!  :Happy: 
Και φυσικά μπορεί να τα πουλήσει!!!  :winky:

----------


## douriakos

Εγω παντα εχω σαν τελευταια επιλογη το πετ σοπ αφου οι τιμες που τα παιρνουν ειναι εξευτιλιστηκες....

----------


## Efthimis98

Για να μην βγούμε off topic, εγώ το βλέπω από την οπτική της υγείας και της ευζωίας του πουλιού, όχι από την πραμάτεια... !  :Happy:

----------


## uerofighter

το τελευταίο που με νοίαζει ειναι τα χρήματα,απλα εγω που μένω μυτιλήνη ειναι παρα πολυ δύσκολο να βρω ιδιώτες αγοραστές.Ειδικά στον ευθήμη θα έδινα δωρέαν πουλιά αλλα πως να τα στείλω....

----------


## koukoulis

Αν θελήσεις να χαρίσεις τα πουλάκια όταν θα μεγαλώσουν, θα βρεθεί και τρόπος μεταφοράς τους. Αρκεί να είναι ασφαλή τα μικρα και να περάσουν καλά στη μετέπειτα ζωή τους. Οπότε μην πάρεις βιαστικές αποφάσεις. Επίσης αν είναι να πάρεις νέο αρσενικό, καλύτερα πρώτα να έχεις βρει τους κατάλληλους ανθρώπους που θα φροντίσουν τα μικρα που θα γεννηθούν.

----------


## uerofighter



----------


## uerofighter

παιδιά μόλις έσκασε το πρώτο αυγουλάκι?Φαντάζομαι αφήνω την μαμά να το ταίσει....

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχα νεα!!! 

Εννοειται!! οτι θα το αφησεις να το ταισει η μανα του. 

Με το καλο!!! και τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## uerofighter



----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι μία τόσο γλυκιά και αθώα ψυχούλα!!!  :Happy: 
Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να σκάσουν και τα υπόλοιπα. Αν σκάσουν και τα οκτώ ή τα εφτά σίγουρα θα θέλουν βοήθεια, αν από την αρχή, όταν μεγαλώσουν και έχουν μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις σε ποσότητες φαγητού τότε θα ταΐζεις πάντα συμπληρωματικά. Θα παίρνεις δύο δύο, τρία τρία τα μικρά και θα τα ταΐζεις.... και μετά πίσω στην φωλιά, αλλά έχουμε καιρό!!! Προς το παρόν άσε το στην μάνα, ξέρει αυτή. Μην ανησυχείς αν δεν το ταΐσει την πρώτη μέρα, έχει αποθέματα τροφής ο νεοσσός στον πρόλοβο του από το εσωτερικό του αυγού. Δίνει φουλ αυγό ή αυγοτροφή, την βασική τροφή, καθημερινά φρέσκο νεράκι, και καλό είναι να μην δίνεις πολλά φρούτα και λαχανικά. Αυτά θα τα δώσεις όταν οι νεοσσοί θα είναι πιο μεγάλοι ηλικιακά, καθώς σε αυτή την ηλικία έχουν μεγαλύτερες ανάγκες σε πρωτεΐνη.

----------


## koukoulis

Να το χαίρεσαι. Με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα!

----------


## vasilakis13

Να σου ζήσει!!!! με το καλό στο κλαρί  :Happy:

----------


## antonisveria

με το καλο να σκασουν ολα......να σου ζησουν

----------


## uerofighter

μόλις έβγαλα το μικρό απο τη φωλία με μλεγαλη προσοχή δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω αν είναι ταισμένο...δεν βλέπω να έχει σποράκια στο προλοβο.Οπως λεει το σχετικό αρθρο.παρακάτω έχω μια φωτογραφία αν μπορεί να μου πεί καποιος που ξέρει.

----------


## uerofighter



----------


## uerofighter

Mόλις έσκασε και το δεύτερο αυγουλάκι

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα! Μακη. 

Δεν φαινεται ταισμενο! 

Πηγαινε δες το παλι. και εαν δεν το εχει ταισει ακομα .. ανελαβε το!!!!! 

Οι ταισμενοι νεοσσοι, θα επρεπε να δειχνουν ετσι. 







> Mόλις έσκασε και το δεύτερο αυγουλάκι


Υπεροχα νεα!!!!  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## uerofighter

οκ παω να αγοράσω κρέμα!αν μπόρεις λιγο να με βνοηθήσεις με ποσοτητες και χρόνους ταίσματος ευχαριστώ

----------


## lagreco69

Μακη δεν εχω ταισει ποτε μου! δεν εχω ιδεα. 

Δες εδω' Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding). 

Σιγουρα θα σε βοηθησουν τα μελη, που εχουν την γνωση του ταισματος στο χερι.

----------


## uerofighter

τι να πω κάνουμε οτι μπορούμε δυστυχώς η θυλικιά δεν τα ταίζει καθόλου τα μικρά οταν μπαίνει στην φωλια δεν τους δίνει καθόλου σημασία μονο με τα αυγά της ασχολήτε.Τα έχω ταίσει με την γυναίκα μου δυο φόρες τώρα άγνωστο πόσα ml καταφέραμε να τους δώσουμε.Τι να πω να αντικαταστήσεις την φύση μαλλον αδύνατον παιδιά.

----------


## geo_ilion

με το καλο και τα υπολοιπο αυγουλακια μακη 
ειναι δυσκολο να παρεις εσυ την θεση της μανας αλλα πρεπει για το καλο των νεοσσων 
ειναι κοπιαστικο αλλα αξιζειτον κοπο

----------


## uerofighter

δυστυχώς το ένα πέθανε μόλις πάνω στο τάισμα δεν μπορούσε να πάρει ανάσα.Δεν ξέρω τα πράγματα ειναι πολύ χλωμά.

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!!!! Μακη. 

Εφυγε αυτο που γεννηθηκε εχτες η το σημερινο?

----------


## uerofighter

το σημερινό.το χθεσινό την παλευει ακόμα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα που δεν ταΐζει.... αν είναι άκυρα αυτά που είπα στο π.μ ! Τάιζε εσύ, πολύ πολύ σιγά και λίγο λίγο... μην πνιγούν! 
Όσο πιο μικρή η σύριγγα τόσο το καλύτερο... ας ελπίσουμε να ζήσει το μικρό. Ανά 2 ώρες το πολύ θέλει τάισμα, ακόμη και την νύχτα! Μην το αφήσεις ατάιστο... πάρε το και βάλε το σε μία λάμπα από κάτω, να μην καεί, να είναι ζεστό, σε ένα κουτάκι μέσα με λίγο ροκανίδι ή κάτι που να μην γλιστράει τέλος πάντων.... και δίπλα του ένα σφουγγαράκι υγρό... να μην το ακουμπάει το μικρό όμως, για υγρασία. Αυτά τα βήματα τα θεωρώ απαραίτητα, γιατί δεν γίνεται να ξεσηκώνεις την μητέρα κάθε δύο ώρες από την φωλιά... θα αγχωθεί! 

Δες και το άρθρο, λέει πολλά!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

επισης, να του δινεις να τρωει οσο θελει. εαν δεν θελει μην το πιεζεις. λυπαμαι για το αλλο μικρακι..

----------


## uerofighter

μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε 3 αυγά που έχουν σκάσει,και δυστύχως έχουμε καταφέρει μόνο το ένα να κρατήσουμε ζωντανό το πρώτο που έχει γεννηθέι,τα άλλα δύο πέθαναν στην προσπάθεια ταίσματος,Το πρώτο έχει εξεκιωθέι πλήρη με το τάισμα τωρα τρώει απο το κουτάλι μόνο του την κρέμα.Δυστυχώσ η θυλικιά δεν έχει ταίσει καθόλου μόνο κλωσάει τα υπόλοιπα αυγά.

----------


## douriakos

τουλαχιστον να σωσεις το ενα...... αν σκασουν ολα τα αυγα ισως να ταισει και αυτη.....

----------


## Efthimis98

Μα βρε Μάκη, αν τα ταΐζεις με το κουτάλι λογικό είναι να πνίγονται. Αγόρασε μία μικρή σύριγγα από το φαρμακείο... θα είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο και γρήγορο, καθώς και ασφαλής! Είναι κρίμα να χάνονται έτσι τα μικρά...

----------


## Efthimis98

Στο link δείχνει ακριβώς και τον τρόπο, και τον περιγράφει... ! Εσύ με το κουτάλι δεν ελέγχεις που πάει η κρέμα, με αποτέλεσμα να πηγαίνει από την πλευρά της αρτηρίας που είναι για την αναπνοή, και όχι στον οισοφάγο ... !!

----------


## lagreco69

Οχι κουταλια!!!!!!!! βρε Μακη. 

Συριγγα βαλε, χωρις την βελονα. οπως ακριβως στην φωτογραφια. 

Τι περιοχη εισαι, εαν μπορει να ερθει καποιο παιδι να σου δειξει τον τροπο? 



Δες τον τροπο και σε ενα video που βρηκα στο youtube.

----------


## uerofighter

παιδιά απλα θα σας πώ οτι η θεωρία απο την πράξη διαφέρει πολύ.Καταρχήν δοκίμασα ολες τις συριγγκες του φαρμακίου καμία δεν έχει τοση λεπτή μύτη και τόσο μακρία ωστε να επιτύχεις αυτο μου δίχνει η φωτογραφία οσα βίντεο είδα στο youtube ολα ειναι συμπληρωματικά ταίσματα σε πουλία τα οποία δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τα κακαρίκια μίας ημέρας.Επιπρώσθετα ακόμα και αν έιχα το κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό που κρατάει την κρέμα σε σταθερή θερμοκρασία κατι που δεν μπορώ να πετύχω με τιποτα η κρεμα κρύωνει μεσα σε λιγότερο απο λεπτό,δουλέω καθε μέρα απο τις 06.00 και γύριζω 15.00 οπότε απο την στιγμή που η θυλικιά αποδήκτηκε κακή μάνα,δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι.Εχουν μείνει δυο αυγά  ενσπορα ακόμα και απο όσα γεννηθηκαν μου έχει μέινε το πρώτο ζωντανό.το οποιο ειναι 5 ημερών τώρα.

----------


## douriakos

και ενα να καταφερεις να κρατησεις ειναι μεγαλη επιτυχια....

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν λέω, για πρώτη φορά καλά τα πήγες, σε άλλες γέννες άλλα πουλιά ούτε καν κλωσάν, άρα η μάνα δεν είναι και τόσο κακή.... από την επόμενη θα έχει πήρα και θα ξέρει τι να κάνει πιστεύω! Μην στεναχωριέσαι, όταν μεγαλώσει το μικρό λίγο ακόμη θα μπορέσεις να το ταΐζεις με την ασφάλεια της σύριγγας.... !  :Happy: 
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα τα καταφέρουν τα δύο άλλα μικρά.... που δεν έχουν βγει ακόμη!

----------


## douriakos

εγω σκεφτομαι οτι αν την πρωτη μερα τα αφησει αταιστα την δευτερη μηπως δεν πνιγουν καθως θα ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερα?

----------


## Efthimis98

Δύσκολο, πόσο να μεγαλώσει από την μία μέρα στην άλλη. Βέβαια μπορείς να το δοκιμάσεις... μιας και το πρώτο 20ωρο τα μικρά έχουν τροφή από το εσωτερικό του αυγού, δεν χρειάζεται να τα ταΐζεις. Επίσης, όταν τα ταΐζεις θα κοιτάς να αδειάζει ο πρόλοβος... και μετά, ειδικά σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία... !!! Αυτά βέβαια τα λέει αναλυτικά το λινκ, αλλά στα λέω και εδώ για να δώσεις βάση στο άρθρο που διάβασες, σε κάποια σημεία σημαντικά!  :Happy:

----------


## vasilis.a

> παιδιά απλα θα σας πώ οτι η θεωρία απο την πράξη διαφέρει πολύ.Καταρχήν δοκίμασα ολες τις συριγγκες του φαρμακίου καμία δεν έχει τοση λεπτή μύτη και τόσο μακρία ωστε να επιτύχεις αυτο μου δίχνει η φωτογραφία οσα βίντεο είδα στο youtube ολα ειναι συμπληρωματικά ταίσματα σε πουλία τα οποία δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τα κακαρίκια μίας ημέρας.Επιπρώσθετα ακόμα και αν έιχα το κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό που κρατάει την κρέμα σε σταθερή θερμοκρασία κατι που δεν μπορώ να πετύχω με τιποτα η κρεμα κρύωνει μεσα σε λιγότερο απο λεπτό


καποτε που χρειαστηκε να ταισω τοσο μωρα,εκανα πατεντα σε μια συριγγα.πηρα την 2,5αρα,εβαλα στην τρυπα της μια χοντρη βελονα και  εκαψα το στομιο της συριγγας,το επλασα με το χερι μου να γινει πολυ λεπτοτερο.η βελονα κρατουσε ανοιχτη την τρυπα,να μην βουλωσει με το καψιμο.αν το κανεις,να προσεξεις να μην ειναι μυτερη μετα η ακρη της συριγγας.για μενα το πιο δυσκολο νομιζω ειναι να ανοιξει το ραμφος του το πουλι.υπαρχει και αλλος τροπος αλλα αργεις πολυ.με καπακι απο στιλο bic.βαζεις λιγη καθε φορα κρεμα,ανοιγεις το ραμφος και τοποθετεις την κρεμα κατω απο την γλωσσα του πουλιου αν ειναι δυνατον.οσο για την θερμοκρασια,θα εχεις διπλα σου ενα γκαζακι(καμινετο)που θα εχεις επανω ενα μπρικι με νερο να βραζει συνεχεια.θα εχεις ενα μικρο μεταλικο δοχειο που εκει θα βαζεις συνεχεια απο το βραστο νερο,και μεσα στο δοχειο αυτο θα βαζεις το σκευος που εχεις την κρεμα.οποτε ετσι το σκευος με την κρεμα θα μενει ζεστο.

----------


## vasilakis13

αυτή η μύτη που βλέπεις στην εικόνα έχω την εντύπωση ότι πωλείται μόνο σε πετ σοπ και είναι ειδικά για τάισμα παπαγάλων.

----------


## koukoulis

> αυτή η μύτη που βλέπεις στην εικόνα έχω την εντύπωση ότι πωλείται μόνο σε πετ σοπ και είναι ειδικά για τάισμα παπαγάλων


Βασίλη, δε φαίνεται η εικονα

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτη ειναι η ειδικη βελονα για ταισμα νεοσσων.  :Happy:

----------


## uerofighter

αύριο θα έχω την ειδική βελόνα για τάισμα μάλιστα η τιμή της παιδία 18 ευρώ!!Εδω μυτιλήνη δεν υπήρχε πουθενά αθήνα μόνο την βρήκα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην ανησυχείς .... θα σε ανταμείψει το γεγονός ότι θα έχεις 3 πουλάκια... !!! 
Σήμερα βγήκε άλλο; Έμειναν 2 αυγά ακόμη;

----------


## vasilis.a

εχω την εντυπωση πως θα σου ειναι πολυ δυσκολο με αυτη τη βελονα να ταισεις μωρα ημερων....

----------


## uerofighter

αυτός ειναι ο μοναδικός επιζών!!αυτο είναι και το πρώτο που γεννήθηκε.τα άλλα αυγά ήταν τσόυφια τελικά.
τώρα περιμένω να δώ μήπως αλλάξει συμπεριφορα το θυληκό που δεν υπάρχουν πλέον αυγά,την βλέπω πάντος πάλι στην φωλία και κάθεται

----------


## Efthimis98

Ας ελπίσουμε για ότι καλύτερο... !  :Happy: 
Εφόσον μεγάλωσε λίγο θα είναι πιο εύκολο στο τάισμα με την σύριγγα.... !!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλοταισμενος ειναι Μακη, τα πας περιφημα!!! 

Με το καλο!!!! να γινει δυο εβδομαδων και ολα θα ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολα.

----------


## uerofighter

ευχαριστώ παιδία δεν μπορείται να φανταστείτε ανα δύο ώρες εχω βάλει να χτυπάει το κινητο μού και φτιάχνω κρέμα να το ταίσω έκανα μια τρελή πατέντα έβαλα σε μια σύρριγκα μια βαλβίδα απο αυτές που φουσκόνουμε τις μπάλες και τον ταίζω έτσι.Μακάρι να μπορόυσα να εντοπίσω τον λόγο που το θυληκό δεν τάισε τα μικρά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ισως η απουσία του αρσενικού να έπαιξε ρόλο.Εψαξα στο ίντερνετ αλλα δεν μπόρεσα να βρώ καποια σχετική απάντηση.

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι η απειρία της... αν ξανά αναπαραχθεί, τότε ίσως να βελτιωθεί και να ταΐζει τα μικρά!  :Happy:

----------


## uerofighter

(Σήμερα πέθανε και τελυταιός επιζών) Κάπου εδώ θέλω να ευχαριστήσω θερμά ολους σας για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια που μου δώσατε.Είμαι υπόχρεως για όλα.
Δυστύχως τα πράγματα δεν πήγαν όπως τα περίμενα.Τωρα προσανατολίζομαι μέσα στην βδομάδα να αγοράσω ένα αρσενικό κακαρίκι για να μην είναι μόνο του το θυληκό αλλα για αναπαραγωγη δεν το ξανασκέφτομαι.

----------


## douriakos

Μακη δεν πρεπει να απογοητευεσαι.... ολα μεσα στο προγραμμα ειναι....

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!!! Μακη. 

Δυστυχως!!!!! ολοι εχουμε χασει νεοσσους και οποιος δεν το παραδεχεται .. να το κοιταξει, γιατι καλο δεν ειναι. 

Δυστυχως!!!!!!! υπαρχουν και οι θανατοι μεσα στην απεραντη μαγεια της εκτροφης-αναπαραγωγης.  

Εκανες οτι καλυτερο μπορουσες!!!! και αυτο εχει σημασια.  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μάκη μην απογοητεύεσαι. Όλα είναι μέσα στην ζωή. Δεν μπορεί να γίνεται πάντα αυτό που μας αρέσει ή κάτι που είναι ευχάριστο...
Με το καλό να αποκτήσεις ένα καινούργιο αρσενικό, και μην ξεχνάς ότι αυτή την φορά θα ακολουθήσεις τα σωστά βήματα για να έχεις ένα αίσιο τέλος. Αν και θα είναι η τελευταία συμβουλή που σου δίνω για αυτό το θέμα, μιας και δεν έχει νόημα ύπαρξης πια -εκτός βέβαια από την πληθώρα πληροφοριών που χαρίζει σε όλους, όπως άλλωστε κάνει αυτός ο χώρος για χρόνια τώρα- , είναι να κρατήσεις καραντίνα στο καινούργιο πουλάκι που θα πάρεις. Έτσι δεν θα χρειαστεί να διακινδυνέψεις την ζωή και της θηλυκής σου σε περίπτωση που ο αρσενικός εκδηλώσει κάποια ασθένεια. Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντική και απαραίτητη, και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα πρέπει να παραλείπεται. 
Έπειτα τα δύο πουλιά θα περάσουν μία εβδομάδα γνωριμίας, έχοντας τα κλουβιά των δύο πουλιών κολλητά, και αφού δεις ότι είναι όλη μέρα κολλητά στα κάγκελα τα ενώνεις. 

Μετά όλα είναι εύκολα, αρχίζεις με σωστά βήματα, π.χ διατροφική προετοιμασία και ό,τι άλλο έχουμε πει εδώ και θα μπορέσεις να πετύχεις τον "σκοπό" σου την Άνοιξη -που είναι και η κανονική εποχή τους και όχι το καλοκαίρι όπως πολλοί ίσως νομίζουν- , που κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να το λέω έτσι γιατί δεν έχεις σκοπό το κέρδος, αλλά ας το πω επιδίωξη, κατόρθωμα κ.α ... 
Μην σε παίρνει από κάτω, έχεις πολλά χρόνια ακόμη να προσπαθείς και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι αν ακολουθήσεις πιστά από την αρχή αυτό το θέμα, δεν θα πιστεύεις στα μάτια σου από το αποτέλεσμα! 

Καλή τύχη με το επόμενο ζευγαράκι σου και όπως πάντα, ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!!  :Happy:

----------


## geo_ilion

λυπαμαι πολυ για τα μικρουλια σου 
το παλεψες οσο μπορουσες και ακομα πιο πολυ 
μακη εγω θα σου πω ενα μπραβο για την τεραστια προσπαθια που εκανες

----------

